# Teaser: APR 3.0 TFSI Stage III Supercharger System



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

For over a year we've hinted at taking 3.0 TFSI to new unheard of levels of performance and today it's time to give you a taste of what's coming. 

Here's the new design from a couple angles:






The insides are just as beautiful as the outside!





And here's our "worst case scenario" test fitment on a 4G chassis with a larger than necessary pulley. This rapid prototype is the original design based off the RS4 casting design, which has already changed in appearance. 



I'm sure you'll have many questions and we will share the answers when we're ready to do so.


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

Too bad this wouldn't work on the 3.2 engine


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

I wish this was a supercharger for my V10.


----------

